# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  I love you

## Xhuxhumaku

Title: I love you...

By: lisette

I LOVE YOU...
for believing in me
for making me understand the whole essence of life.
I LOVE YOU...
for making me happy
for cheering me up when I feel that everyone is 
turning against me.
I LOVE YOU...
for making me true to myself
for teaching me to accept that life indeed
has its shares of ups and downs
I LOVE YOU...
for making me feel beautiful inside and out
for capturing the essence of my soul
I LOVE YOU...
for making me confident that I can make a mark
in this crazy world.
I LOVE YOU...
for making me feel that no matter how much pain
I have to endure, 
you will never leave me at my lowest point.
I LOVE YOU...
for having been the moving force in my lonely
and solitary life.
AND NOT MANY WORDS CAN REALLY EXPRESS THE DEPTH OF MY LOVE FOR YOU.
ONE THING I SURELY KNOW IS I LOVE YOU MORE THAN LIFE
ITSELF.
THANK YOU FOR LOVING ME.

Marre nga http://loveisgreat.com

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*MY ANGEL*  
Richard Hooban  
Your beauty hints of an angel fallen down to earth. 
Your purity reminds me of a child at birth. 
Surely you are a goddess free from all blame. 
To compare you to a rose would bring it only shame. 
Your eyes glisten like the stars in the vastness up above. 
Your smile tells of a white dove lost in love. 
To hold you in my arms close to me. 
Would grant happiness for eternity.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*THIS LOVE*  
Les Vierges   

Oh, to just touch his hand!  The smallest part  
Of his divine self...  To caress; express  
A little of this love.  

Precious kisses, tokens of affection,  
With your name on them, have I saved for you.  
To give to you, my love! 

Touch his hand, touch his lips.  Touch also his heart 
I wish to do..  For my heart, he has touched. 
I wish to know his love. 

I know someday he will touch all of me--  
Everywhere, inside and out.  We will touch,  
We will join, we will love.  

To kiss, to touch, deeply sharing our love.  
Nothing will satisfy me, 'til we do!  
Darling, requite this love!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*COME UP HERE*  
Les Vierges   

In my minds eye, I see 
my beloved as an angel with wings. 
A messenger from God. 
Powerful.  Incorruptible.  Timeless. 

Hes beautiful.  Perfect. 
And hes all business.  He comes and he brings 
Precious packages, gifts 
That heal my heart, and bring tears to my eyes. 

Heaven sent, his presence, 
His very self, his soul is everything 
Which is precious to me. 
He flies, floats above me, so light and bright 

Blessing my life with love, 
He picks me up, and together, we rise 
In joy, rapture, through clouds 
And sky, to the very stars, up so high 

That I can barely breathe. 
His eyes tell me that Love will sustain me, 
I have nothing to fear. 
The fear tells me, to fall from such a height, 

Id die.  But, we never will. 
The love is stronger, and makes the fear die. 
Love lives on, as do we. 
Bravely, daring to love, daring to hope, 

Finding the beautiful 
Paradise of promise, where we can dwell 
Safely, at peace, in love. 
Our hearts become full, but they do not burst. 

Instead, they grow larger, 
Able to reach back, to sorrowful earth, 
Other hearts there, broken, 
Crying out.  Offering heaven, healing. 

We love, we lift, we hope 
For company, to share, to dare to love; 
Come, love-child, and join us. 
Abandon every fear, and come up here!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*WAITING FOR TRUE LOVE*  
Gurdeep Kaur  
When it comes, will it come without warning, 
Just as I'm picking a flower? 
Will it knock on my door in the morning, 
Or tread in the bus on my toes? 
Will it come like a change in the weather? 
Will it's greeting be courteous or rough? 
Will it alter my life altogether? 
Oh tell me the truth about love.

----------


## EXODUS

Xhuxho, kujdes rruges. . .ka gropa te thellesive te ndryshme dhe rreshkitje fatale!


- nje rob qe ja do te miren dynjase por ç'e do, ta rrasin me gure, regardlessly!

----------


## Lov!

Shooting star on winter skies, 
Can you hear my painful sigh? 
Tell me, harsh winds - blow: 
All the hidden secrets nobody knows. 

In a world filled with deceit and lies 
Can one be blamed for asking why? 

Piercing storm of rain, 
why do you bring along the silence of pain? 
My sorrow is lost, in the terror of night, 
'Though in the midst of darkness, I see light 

Can you tell me what love is all about? 
'Cos only then will my heart cease of doubt. 

My body is weary, and my soul weak, 
Survival does not favour the meek. 
Each time I see you walk me by, 
I want nothing more but to sit and cry. 

Between us, my soul screams at the distance 
But sometimes change can be the only constant. 

Perhaps, if I was willing to take your hand, 
They could show me a happier land. 
How I wish we belonged to another place and time 
Where I can experience the joys that once were mine. 

How difficult it is letting go of the past, 
Even though I know the joys never last. 

Oh shooting star on winter skies, 
I've got but one desire. 
Just one, just one kiss. 
Will you grant me my wish?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ky eshte postimi im i njemijte. Keshtu qe desha t'ia dedikoj kete postim dickaje shume sublime "_Dashurise_"

Me poshte po postoj "C'eshte dashuria" ne anglisht marre nga siti 

http://loveisgreat.com

*Scientific Answers*

Researchers (Hatfield & Rapson, 1995) have broken up love into two main types:

*Passionate love*  which involves continuously thinking about the loved one and also involves warm sexual feelings and powerful emotional reactions. 
*Companionate love* is having trusting and tender feelings for someone who is close to you. 
Now one of the best known theories of love (which means an educated guess that isn't proven fact) is Robert Sternberg's Triangular Theory of Love.

The three components of the Triangular Theory of Love are:

*Passion*, the feeling physically aroused and attracted to someone. 

Passion is what makes you feel "in love" and is the feeling most associated with love. It also rises quickly and strongly influences and biases your judgment.

Intimacy, the feeling close and connected to someone (developed through sharing and very good communications over time).

*Intimacy* is what makes you want to share and offer emotional and material support to each other.

*Commitment*, pledging to your self and each other to strengthen the feelings of love and to actively maintain the relationship.

Commitment is what makes you want to be serious, have a serious relationship and promise to be there for the other person if things get tough.

Now Sternberg also uses his Triangular Theory of Love to answer some of the most commonly asked questions about love:

*Is there love at first sight?*

This is when we are overwhelmed by passion, without any intimacy or commitment (both of which take time). Sternberg calls this *infatuated love*, Because there is not intimacy or commitment, infatuated love is fated to fade away.

*Why do some people get married after being in love for a very short time?*

This is a combination of passion and commitment, but without any intimacy. Sternberg calls this Hollywood love. This is where two people make a commitment to each other based on their passion. Unless intimacy develops over time, this relationship most likely will end.

*Can their be love without sex?*

Ah yes, companionate love, where intimacy and commitment are present without any sexual passion.

*Why doesn't romantic love last?*

Passion and intimacy without commitment is Romantic love. When the passion fades, and the intimacy wanes, the relationship ends.

*This a close friend sent me e-mail:*

*Infatuation vs. Love*

Infatuation is instant desire - one set of glands calling to another.

Love is friendship that has caught fire. It takes root and grows, one day at a time.

Infatuation is marked by a feeling of insecurity. You are excited and eager, but not genuinely happy. There are nagging doubts, unanswered questions, little bits and pieces about your beloved that you would just as soon not examine too closely. It might spoil the dream.

Love is the quiet understanding and mature acceptance of imperfection. It is real. It gives you strength and grows beyond you - to bolster your beloved. You are warmed by their presence, even when they are away. Miles do not separate you. You have so many wonderful little films in your head that you keep replaying. But near or far, you know they are yours, and you can wait.

Infatuation says, "We must get married right away. I can't risk losing them."

Love says, "Be patient. Don't panic. Plan your future with confidence."

Infatuation has an element of sexual excitement. Whenever you are together, you hope it will end in intimacy.

Love is not based on sex. It is the maturation of friendship, which makes sex so much sweeter. You must be friends before you can be lovers.

Infatuation lacks confidence. When they're away, you wonder if they're cheating. Sometimes, you check.

Love means trust. You are calm, secure and unthreatened. They feel your trust, and it makes them even more trustworthy.

Infatuation might lead you to do things you will regret, but love never steers you in the wrong direction.

Love is an upper. It makes you feel whole. It completes the circle. It fills the empty space in your heart. Love is elevating. It lifts you up. It makes you look up. It makes you think up. It makes you a better person than you were before. If you have love in your life, it can make up for a great many things you don't have. If there is no love in your life, whatever else there is has a lot less meaning. 

The secret of our being is not only to live but to have something to live for.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Unscientific Answers*

Are your palms sweaty, is your heart racing, And your voice caught within your chest?

It isn't Love, it's Like. 
You can't keep your eyes or hands off of them, am I right?

It isn't Love, it's Lust. 
Are you proud, and eager to show them off?

It isn't Love, it's Luck. 
Do you want them because you know they're there?

It isn't Love, it's Loneliness. 
Are you there because it's what everyone wants?

It isn't Love, it's Loyalty. 
Do you stay for their confessions of Love, because you don't want to hurt them?

It isn't Love, it's Pity. 
Are you there because they kissed you, or held your hand?

It isn't Love, it's being Unconfident. 
Do you belong to them because their sight makes your heart skip a beat?

It isn't Love, it's Infatuation. 
Do you pardon their faults because you care about them?

It isn't Love, it's Friendship. 
Do you tell them every day they are the only one you think of?

It isn't Love, it's a Lie. 
Are you willing to give all of your favorite things for their sake?

It isn't Love, it's Charity. 
Does your heart ache and break when they're sad?

Then it's Love. 
Are you attracted to others, but stay with them faithfully without regret?

Then it's Love. 
Do you accept their faults because they're a part of who they are?

Then it's Love. 
Do you cry for their pain, even when they're strong?

Then it's Love. 
Do their eyes see your true heart, and touch your soul so deeply it hurts?

Then it's Love. 
But do you stay because a blinding, incomprehensible mix of pain and elation pulls you close and holds you?

Then it's Love. 
Would you give them your heart, your life, your death?

Then it's Love. 
Now, if Love is painful, and tortures us so,
why do we Love?
Why is it all we search for in life?
This pain, this agony?
Why is it all we long for?
This torture, this powerful death of self?
Why?
Because it's...
Love

----------


## FLOWER

She Dwelt Among the Untrodden Ways

by William  Wordsworth 

She dwelt among the untrodden ways 
Beside the springs of Dove,
A maid whom there were none to praise
And very few to love: 

A violet by a mossy stone
Half hidden from the eye!
Fair as a star-- when only one
Is shining in the sky. 

She lived unknown, and few could know
When Lucy ceased to be;
But she is in her grave, and, oh,
The difference to me!

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Title: I love you...
> 
> By: lisette
> 
> I LOVE YOU...
> for believing in me
> for making me understand the whole essence of life.
> I LOVE YOU...
> for making me happy
> ...


Nice one Xhuxhu....me pelqen thjeshtesia. Postimi 9 eshte i kendshem gjithashtu. What's up with u and love? :D


p.s. flower, uaaa sa kohe kisha pa e degjuar poezine e Lucit. Qe ne high school. Brings back nice memories. Thnx for bringing it here.

----------


## KrejziiDurrsake

skjuzmiiii..mire ne qe e morem vesh, po ata qe sdin anglisht do mbeten te paditur nga dashuria :P

-Me pelqyen ne fakt, te bukura ishin, po cne gjithe keto searching ti per dashurin ne internet???! mos u beso atyre se e egzagjirojne icik qe te duken bukur poemat, po te gjithe e kemi provuar dashurine, na duket mjalt, pastaj sesi na  thartohet mjalti se marrim vesh :)))

----------


## FLOWER

O Mistress Mine
by William  Shakespeare 

O Mistress mine, where are you roaming?
O, stay and hear; your true love's coming,
That can sing both high and low:
Trip no further, pretty sweeting;
Journeys end in lovers meeting,
Every wise man's son doth know.

What is love? 'Tis not hereafter;
Present mirth hath present laughter;
What's to come is still unsure:
In delay there lies not plenty;
Then, come kiss me, sweet and twenty,
Youth's a stuff will not endure.

----------


## FLOWER

I Loved You
by Alexander  Pushkin 

I loved you- 
even now I may confess
Some embers of my love their fire retain
But do not let it cause you more distress-
I do not want to sadden you again.

Hopeless and tongue-tied, yet, I loved you dearly
With pangs the jealous and the timid know
So tenderly I loved you, so sincerely,
I pray God grant another love you so.

----------


## ChuChu

*Më Mirë të Kujtosh të Bukurën*

_Të mori malli për mua një ditë në paqe? 
Ah, lëre mallin e varfër të qetë! 
Të vjen në mend në qytet ajo kafè
Ku hynin artistë e poetë.

Ti kishe këmbë të bukura shumë
Nga këmbët e tua poetët lajthitnin
S'do mend që lajthitja dhe unë
Si gjithë ata që të pritnin

Vërtet të mori malli për mua
Mos eja!....Lëre mallin të fjetur
Tani unë u plaka dhe kafet e vjetëra s'i dua më
Pastaj as e di se nga këmbët e tua ç'ka mbetur..._

*I Perndjekuri I Dashurise*
_
Une jam i burgosuri yt
Rroj me prangat qe ti me ke vene 
Po cudi as qelia s'me mbyt 
Dhe s'me mbyt as dritarja e zeze

Kur ti prangat m'i hodhe ne mish
Une i putha duart e tua
Eshte rast i pashembullt ta dish
Qe xhelatin ta puth a ta dua

I perndjekuri yt erotik
I perndjekur te mbetet gjithmone
Erotim i mire a i lig
Hidhmi duart ne fyt, torturome

Ky burgim sa do zgjase s'e di
I perjetshem do kisha deshire
Vec ti eja me shih ne qeli
Te perndjekurit tend i vjen mire._

:):)

p.s. qenka te gjuhe e huaj tema? oh well, gjuha e dashurise e huaj eshte per shume njerez. lol

----------


## FLOWER

Love Not Me
by John  Wilbye 

Love not me for comely grace,
For my pleasing eye or face,

Nor for any outward part:
No, nor for a constant heart!
For these may fail or turn to ill:
Should thou and I sever.

Keep, therefore, a true woman's eye,
And love me still, but know not why!
So hast thou the same reason still
To dote upon me ever.

Ps. xhuxhumaku paske shpirt romantik, se s'kisha vene re...ose ke rene ne dashuri tani dhe e ke te fresket ;)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> *Më Mirë të Kujtosh të Bukurën*
> 
> _Të mori malli për mua një ditë në paqe? 
> Ah, lëre mallin e varfër të qetë! 
> Të vjen në mend në qytet ajo kafè
> Ku hynin artistë e poetë.
> 
> Ti kishe këmbë të bukura shumë
> Nga këmbët e tua poetët lajthitnin
> ...


Kuqke :)

Epo besoj se keto poezite ne "gjuhe te huaj" qe ke vendosur i japin kripe temes .

Faleminderit!!!

Ps. Thashe kujt ja kishte kushtuar ate poezine  e pare Driteroi, por ne fund e kuptova ;)

----------


## green

Me e bukura "I love you" poem per mua:),

I do not love you as if you were salt-rose, or topaz,
or the arrow of carnations the fire shoots off.
I love you as certain dark things are to be loved,
in secret, between the shadow and the soul.

I love you as the plant that never blooms
but carries in itself the light of hidden flowers;
thanks to your love a certain solid fragrance,
risen from the earth, lives darkly in my body.

I love you without knowing how, or when, or from where.
I love you straightforwardly, without complexities or pride;
so I love you because I know no other way

than this: where I does not exist, nor you,
so close that your hand on my chest is my hand,
so close that your eyes close as I fall asleep.

(---Pablo Neruda---)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Love Not Me
> by John  Wilbye 
> 
> Love not me for comely grace,
> For my pleasing eye or face,
> 
> Nor for any outward part:
> No, nor for a constant heart!
> For these may fail or turn to ill:
> ...


Lule Elbasani,

Faleminderit per poezite,

me vjen mire qe me vure re...lol

per dashurine, e fresket, "bajate" apo .... c'rendesi ka. 

Koncepti im mbi dashurine eshte pak me i ndryshem nga ai normali "egoist". Miss besoj se tu pergjigja dhe ty..:)

----------


## FLOWER

-Per mua kjo eshte me e bukura-

*How Do I Love Thee?
by Elizabeth Barrett Browning*  

How do I love thee? Let me count the ways.
I love thee to the depth and breadth and height
My soul can reach, when feeling out of sight
For the ends of Being and ideal Grace. 

I love thee to the level of everyday's
Most quiet need, by sun and candlelight. 
I love thee freely, as men strive for Right; 
I love thee purely, as they turn from Praise. 

I love thee with the passion put to use
In my old griefs, and with my childhood's faith. 
I love thee with a love I seemed to lose
With my lost saints,--I love thee with the breath, 
Smiles, tears, of all my life!--and, if God choose, 
I shall but love thee better after death.

----------

